# Living in Stupidc*ntsville!



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Whats it like living in Stupidc*ntsville?
Post your stories here!

Going to a homebase in an area where the parents dont give fook what their kids do....so you have to pay a pound to rent a trolley. 

Getting back to the trolley park and the last person who got their pound back had such a high Mensa IQ he/she attached their trolley in such a way that no one else can attach their trolley to get their pound back.  

(Yes I paid another pound to release theirs and get both my pounds back)

Idiots pulling into a parking lot and parking diagonally in a rectangular space next to a nice Z3 and allowing their stupid rowdy kids to open their back door without supervision.....big ding in Z3! Â 

Fookin volvos that come and park next to your TT when you have found the most obscure furthest desert based parking spot on the planet! 

Rover MG ZT little hatch drivers that drive round a coned off petrol pump and complain the pump aint working...then move forward and reverse within inches of my door ....then move forward and reverse to the other side of the offending pump...taking out the cone blocking that side of the pump...then screaming at the attendant for not telling him the other pump was not working....then leaving..a now unconed broken pump...with a queue of people pulling up to try and load fuel into their cars from the broken pump! Complete loonatic! Â


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I think we all have suffered same...........empty car parks, park well away from anyone else.....come back....4x4 parked right next to TT........Retail parks.....why are the f'n parking spaces too fecking small......not for me......but for everyone else.....don't people have any courtesy these days or atleast a thought and respect for others.......??


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Hope you left the z3 dingers reg number plate on a note tucked behind the windscreen wiper of the z3. I would have - along with my number offering to be a witness.

Do unto others as you would have done unto yourself - or summat like that.

Anyway - what do you think you are doing driving your TT to homebase - that's what second cars/wifes cars are for! I'm not a homeowner/parent/consumer of whatever the hell they sell at homebase - so I genuinely don't know why you would go there  The sell barbecues or summat right?

phoTToniq


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We were in the wifes car for homebase.

TT for Sainsburys,

And the Z3 dinger was my brother-in-law carrying visitors from home...which brings me on to stupid relatives who come from countries where kids are brought up by servants who are too poorly paid and too scared to perform any discipline on the kids...so they end up complete fookwits that should not be allowed into civilised society until they learn respect and manners.   did I shop him to the Z3...no...but dont get me going on that dilemma!

His son chipped the door of my Merc..Park next to a steel barrier...." Dont open the door, I'll come round and open it for you......DING! WTF DID I SAY!"


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

n i g h t m a r e


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Â  Â : I sympathise with you WAK - where are all these f*wits coming from? Â ;D

Solution - Move out of London Â ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Was the MG driven by your family too then?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Was the MG driven by your family too then?


Oi!  no some east ender!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

But has the TT come through unscathed ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

> Idiots pulling into a parking lot and parking diagonally in a rectangular space next to a nice Z3 and allowing their stupid rowdy kids to open their back door without supervision.....big ding in Z3! Â


yea !... had that twice now........ bunch of pikey's kids in a battered Peugeot Estate and not to mention the odd ding i've got from my work car park   

although I've had some twat in a new megane parking across the rear of my car and totally blocked me in ..... took me and the help of a passer by about 5 mnutes to carefully manoeuvre out of the space.... although the another passer (late nite in london) by decided to actually piss on the door handle of the megane to show his appreciation of its bad parking ;D ;D ;D which kind of made up for it ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

WTF....is with people who cant piss properly......

This is my message to my office today....



> Would people please refrain from sticking miniscule bogeys on the back of the mens toilet cubicles just cos its deemed too small to warrant wasting a whole sheet of toilet roll paper, which is next to you!
> 
> and
> 
> ...


dirty gits!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

>


Can we have a tranlation then?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Can we have a tranlation then?


vlastan stand. vlastan sit


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I have often noticed bogeys (or crows as they are known where I come from) in men's toilets.

Disgusting! Why can't these people eat them like everyone else?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Apparently my mail has been forwarded to building services for addressing by cleaners...but that aint the point. 

today dirty gits had more bogeys and piss on the toilet seats hand tissues in the sink and on the floor.

It aint no portaloo its a fucking office... dirty dirty bastards! A purpose built high tech Business HQ!  

I dont wanna clean it, I dont think the cleaners should be expected to clean it why cant these assholes clean up their own shit! (no pun intended)

Someone told me today that someone also managed to shit between the seat and toilet rim....fucking fucking dirty dirty dirty git!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Back to the MG Z (or Rover to you and I). There is a complete twat who lives at the end of the road who insists on driving up and down it in 1st gear. It screams the nuts of it and sounds totally $h1t. Are all Rover drivers complete kun Ts?

And whats with these 'Gary' boys driving with one hand dislocated over the top of the steering wheel?

SBJ


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Yeah - what the fuck with people who can't piss properly? My client office has no urinals just cubicals - went in one today and it was like some one had hosed it down piss everywhere - seat , floor, wall

How, why TISSUE fucking paper you dirty shits - someone has to clean up after you - do it yourself..

So bad I had to leave and piss in the next cubicle - imagine if youd run in needing a dump and didn't look

arrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> Can we have a tranlation then?


'Will the real slim shady please stand up, please stand up, please stand up'
Those ancient Egyptians knew a thing or two about white rap artists! - Don't piss on my 'ho' o' I'll whip yo ass!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

sit when you piss - you can never miss and will never suffer from splashback. Ladies have to do it so why not guys? Are you THAT busy at work that you can not sit to piss? I think standing urinals are disgusting. Piss gets everywhere and I find no particular pleasure in having a line of guys next to me pissing.

phoTToniq.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> sit when you piss - you can never miss and will never suffer from splashback. Â Ladies have to do it so why not guys? Â Are you THAT busy at work that you can not sit to piss? Â I think standing urinals are disgusting. Â Piss gets everywhere and I find no particular pleasure in having a line of guys next to me pissing.
> 
> phoTToniq.


That's correct...I always hate when they look and compare your genitals in the urinals!!

The only problem when you sit down is that your penis could touch the bowl...so extra caution is required for well endowed dudes!

I always sit...and hold him!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

This really is quite a revolting thread.


----------

